

Crazyflie Nano Quadrocopter showing off some performance and tools - Giszmo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WBUVYZkODI

======
yeison
Anybody know if it is possible to attach object sensors to the board? I'd like
to program it to detect and fly around obstacles autonomously.

